# Big Wednesday



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

A couple of us are going to have an arvo session in Laguna Bay on Wed (tomorrow) if anyone who is interested. The Bay is thick with baitfish at the moment and flat as a tack. Good chance of nailing some tailor.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Gents!
Get on to HardPlastic, he needs to break his duck!
Mattayogi and I are going to hit Narrowneck down here tomorrow morning!


----------

